# I'm here



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

but who knows if I'll stay. I was classified as an INTP since I was 18, the past few years I have become more out going, and I never really "fit in" at an INTP forum that I used to post at. Those types are werid!!! LoL...oddly enough I was trying to classify one of my friends two days ago and had her take a test, and I was shocked she came back ISTJ...thought she was more of an N type. That prompted me to take a test again and I came back ISTP which I think describes me better as to how I've been the past 4 years or so. The INTP description described me very well when I was dealing with a lot of internal thoughts after some of my relatives died, but ISTP describes I think when I'm heading with my life. I also feel like switching occupations presently. Right now I work with special needs kids in the classroom, and like the challenge...but the classroom has gotten tame from how it used to be. Guess I'm bored and need a change. Any questions, just ask. Later.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to this place.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Why hello there newbie! Hope ya stay. roud:


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, good to see another ISTP here. You'll find that this places has it's fair share of weirdos.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I like your name.

Let's be friends.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Yeah from what I've read...ISTP's tend to be a somewhat rare breed for the net. When I advised some INTP's that they need to start wearing sports jersey's and going out to bars I was almost stoned/flamed, but I think my eye's from my avatar may have saved me. ;-)

Friends already...shesh you guys move fast...even for my standards. LMAO!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The internet is simply a way for me to entertain myself when there's nothing else to do. We pounced on this thread like a fat kid on cake.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

It's just that S types have a tendency to not like MBTI, so less of them tend to be in MBTI forums, where mostly Ns lurk. I find MBTI rather fascinating, though.


----------



## Funkydorae (May 23, 2009)

Hey cool an ISTP! I wish more S types joined. Anyway...welcome to the boards. :happy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

They might be wanting to rape you next. :mellow:
See: http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html#post61624 (#11). 
So yeah. Welcome!


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

LoL, good times. I usually surf the net while I have a movie on or something. I'm notorious for multi tasking even though I pretty much suck at it. I have a notebook with a separate monitor hooked up to it, so I can run dual screens. Sometimes I have to rewind my movies when I focus on the 'net screen more.

Well, you also have to remember that I was originally classifed as an N type myself. Though I had just a 10% prefence over the S. It seems as though that has changed the other way around and wonder if my "type" changes based on certain situations. Because I feel I really was INTP for a good portion of my life, but even so, in high schoo, I was never one to do homework as it seemed like a complete waste of time. I often got detention from my Algebra 2 teacher even though I'd get 100% on test, and even group test I would do the work and let my group copy off me. Still kinda annoyed knowing that that teacher didn't let me take the test to skip Trig because "I know you'll pass, but there's going to come a time when you have to do your homework." What a load of BS...grrr....I'm rambling...I'll stop now.

If I knew being an ISTP would be this welcoming I would have made a consecious effort to be one a loooong time ago. Good times.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you find that you use blank stares a lot to get a message across? I know I've used blank stares to let my sisters know that I don't want to do something they ask me to do, that they're not going to get something from me, that I don't care about what they're talking about, and to tell them to go away etc.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Do you find that you use blank stares a lot to get a message across? I know I've used blank stares to let my sisters know that I don't want to do something they ask me to do, that they're not going to get something from me, that I don't care about what they're talking about, and to tell them to go away etc.


I used to...but with some people that just doesn't work. I've learned to just say what I think. I mostly use blank stares when someone say something...then I give them a blank stare so they can explain themselves more fully, if not then I usually hit 'em up with, "That makes absolutely no sense what-so-ever!" <Shakes head>


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey cool, an istp. You guys are awesome. Hope you don't turn out a killer like mcgooglian. He has been killing all the nfs...:crying: Anyways welcome! We hope you enjoy your stay here.:happy:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Lance said:


> Hey cool, an istp. You guys are awesome. Hope you don't turn out a killer like mcgooglian.


I'd prefer not to talk about it...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> I used to...but with some people that just doesn't work. I've learned to just say what I think. I mostly use blank stares when someone say something...then I give them a blank stare so they can explain themselves more fully, if not then I usually hit 'em up with, "That makes absolutely no sense what-so-ever!" <Shakes head>


I can generally tell if it'll work on a certain person though everybody seems to figure out my "you just did/said something stupid" blank stare. I also find myself making fun of the person in some of the cases in a way that gets them laughing as well. I'll usually end up letting someone know what I'm thinking though as well.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

welcome :wink:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to PersonalityCafe, DeadDove.


----------

